# Need a simple photo editor



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

I’m in need of a simple photo editor, preferable freeware. The new laptop they gave me at work is loaded with the abysmal Office 2013, and Microsoft in their finite wisdom saw fit to discontinue their Office Picture Manager program, which I used a lot.

Basically all I need is to be able to crop pictures and make some brightness, contrast etc. adjustments. An auto-correct feature would be nice, as that’s useful at times.

One of the most important features I need is the ability to see a picture’s dimensions (pixel size) in real time when cropping. I often prepare certificates for training classes and need a head shot to be cropped pretty close to perfectly square. I’m not good at eye-balling that.

So I don’t need anything fancy, although “fancy” is fine as long it’s easy to use (read third-grader intuitive). I get frustrated with complicated programs pretty quickly. Any suggestions are appreciated.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

I use Paint.net for a couple years and its quite good.


----------



## prerich (Mar 26, 2008)

Wayne A. Pflughaupt said:


> I’m in need of a simple photo editor, preferable freeware. The new laptop they gave me at work is loaded with the abysmal Office 2013, and Microsoft in their finite wisdom saw fit to discontinue their Office Picture Manager program, which I used a lot.
> 
> Basically all I need is to be able to crop pictures and make some brightness, contrast etc. adjustments. An auto-correct feature would be nice, as that’s useful at times.
> 
> ...


Gimp is full featured, yet for what you are doing - easy to use. Paint.net is also usesful.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> I use Paint.net for a couple years and its quite good.


+1 for paint.net :T


----------



## silver96 (Aug 5, 2014)

you can try google's picasa as well.


----------



## davidjschenk (Jan 30, 2011)

Hi Wayne,

Irfan is a lot easier to use than Gimp, and both are freeware. For what you say you need, I think IrfanView will serve you perfectly.

Yours,

David


----------



## chas (Jan 28, 2007)

Picasa is a good free one with a one-touch "I'm Feeling Lucky" auto-correct that works pretty well most of the time.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Thanks so much for the recommendations everyone! 

I tried most of the programs mentioned and it looks like Irfan View is going to be the ticket for my simple needs - thanks David! Some of the others I tried didn't give pixel indications while framing a picture for cropping, a critical feature I needed. Irfan's auto correct feature seems to work a lot better than Microsoft Picture Editor at getting off-white backgrounds to come out pure white (instead of a pale blue tint, for instance), which is an added bonus for my needs.

Once again, this Forum rocks! I don't think I've ever floated a computer problem or question here where someone didn't have an answer.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

CHROME has one built in as well as many other apps ...:sn:


----------

